# What's a T1400 worth?



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Local Small Engine shop has a Kubota T1400 that he is willing to deal on. He doesn't have a set price yet. I have a JD STX 38 Yelloe Deck that is under powered and green. What should I look for? How much is it worth compared to a greenie STX?
Thanks!


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

Fordfarm--My brother just acquired a T1670 model Kubota--dropped it @ my place as it's not running right--I think this is a bigger edition of the one you are looking at----Does it have the Kohler Command-series engine??

I'm in process of trying to get manuals for the one here as Kubota does not offer much info on-line that I could find...


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm not sure what it has! I do know that it is a heavy machine for it's size! I tried to pick up the rear end and about broke my back! My little JD STX38 is a paperweight in comparison!


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Can't find any info*

Fordfarm--checking out the Kubota website..

http://www.kubota.com/f/products/t.cfm

doesn't show a T-1400 series--is it an older machine? I know the one in my garage says T1670 down on the frame rail, and one decal on the hood. 

Boy-these orange guys are a learning experience...and you are right-it's a lot heavier--I think the spec. sheet for this one says 573 ilbs., with full fuel....:dazed:


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

this one is going for $1,695.00 and i have seen them go from $1400.00 to $2500.00 well good luck James

http://www.toplinetrailers.com/kubota2.htm


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Can't find any info*



> Boy-these orange guys are a learning experience...and you are right-it's a lot heavier--I think the spec. sheet for this one says 573 ilbs., with full fuel....:dazed: [/B]


Yeah - it's a used machine. My STX38 John Deere is just to small. I gotta get something bigger!


----------

